# Is this a S. Rhombeus



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

??


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

it's a little small to identify but it kinda looks like a s. sanchezi to me


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Same looks like S. Sanchezi to me. Im no pro though,


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

the pic is still a little blurry to tell. I would be interested in seeing the spotting on the fish and especially the belly.

when I photograph my P's I try to take them when the room is dark and the only light on is the tank ...also, I do not use the flash.

Wish I could help further but the pic is too blury to tell.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Get another picture... it does have Rhom features...


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, I am leaning towards S. Sanchezi...


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

rhom


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm leaning towards rhom.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Serrasalmus rhombeus, end of story!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Yanfloist said:


> Serrasalmus rhombeus, end of story!


No its not.
I know you want to know what it is your keeping. I've been in that boat myself as has alot of other members. 
You need to post clearer, closer flank shots. Notice how all replies are "I'm leaning toward this" or "I'm going with that"? That is because there is no way, with the pics you have provided, to get a positive ID on what you have. There are guess' but thats the best you're going to get. And by no means should you take the route that more people are guessing its is a rhom than sanchezi so its a rhom and thats the end of the story. You'd be making a big mistake. 
Bottom line, provide better pictures. Until then you have no idea what you're keeping.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> Serrasalmus rhombeus, end of story!


No its not.
I know you want to know what it is your keeping. I've been in that boat myself as has alot of other members. 
You need to post clearer, closer flank shots. Notice how all replies are "I'm leaning toward this" or "I'm going with that"? That is because there is no way, with the pics you have provided, to get a positive ID on what you have. There are guess' but thats the best you're going to get. And by no means should you take the route that more people are guessing its is a rhom than sanchezi so its a rhom and thats the end of the story. You'd be making a big mistake. 
Bottom line, provide better pictures. Until then you have no idea what you're keeping.
[/quote]

Well, my fish looks very very similar to yours if it makes easier.


----------

